# Display case



## RjAFX

*Display Case*

Ordered a CarneyPlastics108CarDividedMirrorBackDisplayCase. About time I get some of my slots into the light of day.

Want to ask those of you that have both the car case where the cars set straight, and the 144 car angled display case which one displays the cars better? What one do you like the most, and why. I ask because I will be getting at least two more, but I want the cars to display as good as possible.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

My 2 cents worth - I like the side view better. At least from the picture, the angle view reflections seem to make things look too busy. The one I built displays the cars at a downward angle and the cars can either be straight on or at an angle. Most of mine are straight on, makes me think they are ready to roar off the wall <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie the 108's are the same as the ones I had in the past. Not even sure if they had the angled ones back then, but a 144 cars is nice. Problem is I don't know if I'd like em at an angle or not. Never seen one in person so I couldn't make myself order one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The new 144, on an angle are the only way to go imo. Tom Stumpf has them and they're the best!!!!!


----------



## RjAFX

Joe..... I wish I could see one first hand. I know I like the straight across type.


----------



## RjAFX

The good news......FedEx tracking says Thursday is delivery day.


----------



## RjAFX

Well no display case today......Thanks FedEx.


----------



## GT40

RjFX
We never use them they suck wind around here.
They are not very smart or caring for the buyer.
SO sad anyways 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Well Sir I didn't have a choice....FedEx was the only shipping option CarneyPlastic listed. Funny how everyone bitches about the postal service, I find "USPS" to be the "BEST BY FAR" when it comes to anything I order.

Maybe today Dale ..... maybe today.


----------



## RjAFX

PS: That's if FedEx didn't take the week off in preparation for not working on the 4th of July.

It's funny how you notice things. 

UPS rolls past between 3:45-4:15 (30 minute window)
USPS rolls past here between 1:00 - 2:00 (60 minute window)
FedEx rolls past all hours of the day. You have no idea when you'll get your package.

It's after 2pm now. FedEx might show up at 7pm if they show up at all to deliver the package their tracking said would be here yesterday.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

HOpe they have not lost it.


----------



## RjAFX

Charlie ..... if they did I could order a new one have Carney Plastic hand it over to a Hobo and he'd roll into the train station before FedEx got the lost in shipment paper work to to the person that emails it to the correct dept at corp.


----------



## RjAFX

Well.......it's here just before dinner in Arizona. Took it out of the box and set it in it's temp location. So very glad it FedEx got it here only one day late. I doubt they would call this a critical delivery so I would have been looking at Monday. Only one more thing to say.

*YeeeeeeHaaaaaaaa*​


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Now you just have to mount it somewhere, fill it up and order about 4 more <g>. Glad it made it.


----------



## RjAFX

After inside of the house is painted this fall I have a spot for it. Till then it sits on top of my Chest of Drawers. My thought is .... Just what cars go in first, well after the cars I like the most go in.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok it's full......cept for a few spots that I'm waiting on cars to arrive, and one space I'm not sure if I'll display the car or not. 108 spaces doesn't go very far. When I buy a second case I'll be short of space just trying to get Indy/Formula, CanAm, and GTP/GrpC cars in, oh well. I don't think I'll get an angled case without seeing one in person full of cars.


----------



## GT40

My friend
I to like the post office there by far the best for slot car stuff;

Fed x screwed me bad on a Corvette fiberglass bumper, the box was open and I wanted him to wait till I got it out of the box just to make sure it wasn't damaged, he tell me he didn't have the time so he drove off, I took it out no damage great, about a week later I get another bumper and a bill that ass turn it in as damaged the company wanted the old one thanks to good old fedX, I told the driver to send it back man he was mad as hell he took it and throw it hard to the other end of the truck the box came all a part I couldn't believe it. I called fedX AND RATTED him out then the company wanted the money for the damaged bumper I sent back plus shipping OMG I had to drive 125 miles oneway to get it all straighten out, that why we don't use fedX the warden does not like him at all, she always ask the company before they ship if it's fedX we don't buy it they always use UPS now
Sorry for the long post but I've never told this to anyone so thanks for reading it.
gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Hey it's good to rant sometimes, helps ya feel a bit better. I know I rather get my shipments from USPS or UPS. Both the UPS driver and the MailLady have been in my house. Both have taken a short break here when it hot as Helsinki. Many times when I knew they would be at my door before long I'd have BIG glass of ICE WATER ready for them. I have never seen the same FedEx man twice in a row. Guess they have a high turn over.....can only guess why.

So this is what I was waiting for.


A little high sitting on top of my chest of drawers, but it works for now.

CarneyPlasticsDisplayCase


----------



## GT40

RjAFX
WOW I like it great Show Case you have there and some outstanding Cars too.
I'd go blind looking at them all day there so Cool in the Case.
I can see why you were waiting for it to get there ENJOY.

GT4O


----------



## RjAFX

Dale can ya tell ..... I like DaytonaCoupes, Chevelles, Monza, GT40's, the 917's, and all the rest of the GrpC/GTP cars.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Looks good RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Looks good RJ.



Charlie ..... your gold/copper wheels look good on the GT40. Can't hardly tell from this picture, but they do.

Very tough to get a half way decent photograph with the mirror back. The place that will be it's permanent home will also have a window across the room reflecting all sorts of light ya don't want. I might put it in front of the bedroom TV to see if I can get a clean shot. I'll use a cheap little KODAK ZX5 camera on a tripod. I have a remote for that camera so I'll not be in the mirror causing harm to those that see me.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Charlie ..... your gold/copper wheels look good on the GT40. Can't hardly tell from this picture, but they do.
> 
> Very tough to get a half way decent photograph with the mirror back. The place that will be it's permanent home will also have a window across the room reflecting all sorts of light ya don't want. I might put it in front of the bedroom TV to see if I can get a clean shot. I'll use a cheap little KODAK ZX5 camera on a tripod. I have a remote for that camera so I'll not be in the mirror causing harm to those that see me.


Glad you like them. Now about those other pictures you promised to take for me to post ....


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> I like DaytonaCoupes, Chevelles, Monza, GT40's, the 917's, and all the rest of the GrpC/GTP cars.


 I never would have guessed that !:thumbsup:
Case looks awesome,I'm surprised you don't have it completely filled up yet!!?? 
Thanks for the pics


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> I never would have guessed that !:thumbsup:
> Case looks awesome,I'm surprised you don't have it completely filled up yet!!??
> Thanks for the pics


Waiting on three cars from Japan, they ship Monday. Also waiting on one car from Australia. Those fill four of five spots. The fifth I'm having an argument with myself if I want to take it out of it's secure location to put on display. Now I'm not going to say what car that is. If you have a guess tell me in a PM.

Charlie, always something going on here. Right now I'm back in the house cooling off. Been in the garage working on my buddies Girlfriends bloody Mazda2. What a turd that is....when I get done with that I'll have lost the natural light I want for the pictures. Yes I need to make a light box...but haven't....Ok. back out to 130° the thermometer in the garage says..


----------



## RjAFX

I'm thinking the next two cases will NOT have the mirror back. It's hard to see the cars to be honest, it's just to damn busy. I want a case for the CanAm, GTP/GRP-C, OpenWheel cars. Then I want a case for GT, and Stockcars, and the 15 Tomy Camaro's my Son and I painted years ago. Then a case for all the rest. The problem is......I may not be able to talk my Wife into four of these things stuck to the wall.......

The seven cars ship from Japan today, can't wait till they get here. VanDave,SuperMike I'll let ya's know when they land.


----------



## RjAFX

Tipped the cars up on the top three rows so they can be seen a little better.



Again, very tough to get a picture that looks worth a chit.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I like the display case, but as you commented, not so enamored with the mirror back. I don't like the"double" image.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> I like the display case, but as you commented, not so enamored with the mirror back. I don't like the"double" image.



The picture's not worth a plug, but it does help with the cars tipped up.when I had these in my old house I didn't have problem with windows across the room so it didn't cross my mind till I put this on my dresser. If you don't have light on the other side of the room coming in the mirror back works great, looks great. I just didn't think about that when I ordered. The other problem is trying to take a photo. Anyone that's thinking of buying has to think about light from across the room.....


----------



## GT40

Rj
The only trouble your going to have is *WALL SPACE*
I'd stay away from the mirrors to, leave them for the bedroom .......

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

I'm being to picky.........It's still freaking nice to have cars out of the tackle boxes, and into the light of day.


----------



## Tuxedo

I couldn't agree more. When I got some of my old cars back from my cousin I got them all up and running and then started making a shelf for them for people to see.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> I couldn't agree more. When I got some of my old cars back from my cousin I got them all up and running and then started making a shelf for them for people to see.
> :thumbsup:


You got that right TennesseeTuxedo. Oh that's to long to type all the time. I think your new name is TTK.


----------



## Tuxedo

TTK?! :thumbsup: LOL


----------



## RjAFX

But I do like TennesseeTuxedo.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> But I do like TennesseeTuxedo.


Tried to post a pic of him here but am experiencing technical difficulties. 
TTX !:thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

I found your picture.


----------



## alpink

where is Chumly?


----------



## RjAFX

He's still on PawnStars.


----------



## Tuxedo

alpink said:


> where is Chumly?


Oh man, I forgot all about him ! Chumly the Walrus. He was a walrus right?


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> He's still on PawnStars.


The Chum Lee you are thinking of is indeed on Pawn Stars. Tennessee Tuxedo had a buddy/partner/ friend that was a walrus I think and his name is Chumly


----------



## alpink

Tennessee Tuxedo is a wise-cracking penguin, who along with Chumley the Walrus, Yakety Yak, and Baldy Eagle, frequently complain about conditions at the Megopolis Zoo to curator Stanley Livingstone, who readily dismisses them, and accuses Tennessee of agitating rebellion amongst zoo animals. With the help of a human scientist, named Phineas J. Whoopee, they're given tips on how to either escape, or improve their lives through simple scientific principles, which are often used incorrectly, and backfire on them.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0214375/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Oa_nTclbmY

.


----------



## RjAFX

TennesseeTuxedo....a short lived cult classic.


I tipped up another row of cars......they LQQK good that way.



To bad the picture looks so bad........lol.


----------



## Tuxedo

Now your just showing off! LOL they do look better that way RJ :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

I am showing off ..... cause they LQQK so good.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> I am showing off ..... cause they LQQK so good.


They do ! BTW, when you run out of wall space for the display cases, just load them up with cars and mail them here. I'll put them up for you so you can look at them whenever you happen to be around. I won't run them.................................................................................................................................much!:wave:


----------



## RjAFX

You'll need a second mortgage.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> You'll need a second mortgage.


LOL! hey, good one. I hear you though cause I have a feeling you have only posted photos of SOME of your collection, am I right?


----------



## RjAFX

I have to many if that's what you mean.....lol.

I have 525-550 here cars .... no where near the big time "crazy" guys. My Son took about half so he has another 500 cars, so all together say 1,100.


Figure that addition out math guys.


----------



## RjAFX

New car in the Display case. I am one lucky son of a Mick.....or one stupid JackAss for buying all these AFX cars.


----------



## Tuxedo

Not as long as you enjoy them, that's why people collect. And the Mobil car is Sah-Weeeeet


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Glad you finally got the Mobil 5 RJ. That one looks in much better shape than the others you were looking at.


----------



## RjAFX

ThankYou Charlie I got this one from VanDave in trade. We have another trade in the works. Nothing as big as this one. 

Boy I sure found a lot of crappy Brock cars, but never once thought of buying them. Rough is rough, and I rather have 50 very nice cars instead of 5000 rough cars.

Dave, if you read this, high five brother, thanks. I like the Brock car alot.

*Keith.....meet Charlie. 
Charlie.....meet Keith.*

Charlie=MSwaterlogged
Keith=Tuxedo


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> Glad you finally got the Mobil 5 RJ. That one looks in much better shape than the others you were looking at.


That baby looks like new! It was hard to let it go. I wonder how long it will be before I find another one like that.


----------



## RjAFX

She is a beauty Dave.....and with any luck it wont be long. Just remember you have a rare beauty coming your way.


*Dave (vansmack2) meet Keith (Tuxedo) and versa visa.*


----------



## MSwaterlogged

vansmack2 said:


> That baby looks like new! It was hard to let it go. I wonder how long it will be before I find another one like that.


You just couldn't resist RJ's pleading and begging could you. Had to send it to him.


----------



## Tuxedo

MSwaterlogged said:


> You just couldn't resist RJ's pleading and begging could you. Had to send it to him.


It's a beautiful car. I would have been tempted to beg if I thought it would help


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> You just couldn't resist RJ's pleading and begging could you. Had to send it to him.


I even cried like a little gural.


----------



## vansmack2

MSwaterlogged said:


> You just couldn't resist RJ's pleading and begging could you. Had to send it to him.


I am getting the green/yellow/red VW Golf in return. I have wanted that one for a long time, so I think it was fair.

Yes RJ begged, and cried like a girl, but I actually suggested the trade.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I am getting the green/yellow/red VW Golf in return. I have wanted that one for a long time, so I think it was fair.
> 
> Yes RJ begged, and cried like a girl, but I actually suggested the trade.


It was horrible, it was sad, he was becoming frantic as he begged me to trade. I couldn't take it any longer, I felt so bad that I said ok....I'll take the Brock car for the GOLF, anything to get him to stop.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> It was horrible, it was sad, he was becoming frantic as he begged me to trade. I couldn't take it any longer, I felt so bad that I said ok....I'll take the Brock car for the GOLF, anything to get him to stop.


Too funny.....lol.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> It was horrible, it was sad, he was becoming frantic as he begged me to trade. I couldn't take it any longer, I felt so bad that I said ok....I'll take the Brock car for the GOLF, anything to get him to stop.


..........did he twist your arm , too ?? LOL


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> ..........did he twist your arm , too ?? LOL


So hard he dislocated my shoulder....He's gett'n the Dr. bill.


----------



## RjAFX

Three new cars for the display case. One is soaking cause it's a little dirty. So here are two new cars for the display case.

This one needs a little soak also.


Fresh out of the box. BMW 320 turbo. S-020 Japan


----------



## Tuxedo

Those are nice, RJ. Really like that Peugeot


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> Those are nice, RJ. Really like that Peugeot


Keith there are 3 of those that I know of. Yellow CAMEL #205, very, very hard to find. The blue one pictured that's very hard to find, and a white/blue/red same paint scheme as the blue that's easy to find. I now have em all....yeeeehaaaaaaa!

,and I agree.....I like the little Peugeot's.


----------



## RjAFX

Car three is clean and in the case.....


----------



## RjAFX

Ok trying this again...this photo looks pretty good on my tablet, lets see if it looks worth crap once loaded on onto the site via photobucket.



I'm finding many (not all) of the cars look better tipped up. Found that the cars are easier to see pushed flat against the mirror, and it cuts down on the cars reflection. I'm still thinking I should not have gotten the mirror back. If any of you are planing on buying one these cases consider what's on the other side of the room such as TV's, mirrors, and more than anything windows. The glare from a window opposite the display case is terrible if you have the mirror back. The other option for the case is a clear back, pink painted walls may not be the look anyone but VanDave would be going for. Anyway Guys, thanks for putting up with me, and my display case. I am showing off, I'm showing off the cars. I hope this gets some more of you to go out and buy a display case for your cars. This is the way to get them out into the light of day. If you do, please post many photo's of your cars on display. I know damn well I want to see them.


Still the picture does't look that great. Hard to get focus across all cars, when you have to stand to the side to get any sort of shot.


----------



## vansmack2

I think you should put all the cars on an angle. They look good like that.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> I think you should put all the cars on an angle. They look good like that.


honest some look better not tipped up, the #9 BMW for one. The side paint is better than the top paint. The rake, and the way that car sits low on the chassis it just looks good sitting on all four. That's the way it is if for many cars. The 69 Camaro's look good both ways. The 69 Mustang looks best on all fours. The 917's profile is so outstanding it will always look best on all four. The 956/962 does not have the best looking profile so it looks best tipped up.

PS The Testarossa is ugly from any angle so it's going to come out.


----------



## Tuxedo

RJ, post up as many pics as you like, we are a picture oriented bunch anyhow. I think the display case looks great. Is there any way you can remove the mirror back and spray paint it?


----------



## RjAFX

I think if I did it would collapse into a pile of plastic strips. It's glued the entire length of each horizontal and vertical strip. It's put together very well.


The Testarossa is out and a home made car is in, for how long I dunno.......


----------



## RjAFX

Took the #4 Testarossa out, took the Homemade car out, and put this in. Not rare, not hard to get, but damn pretty, and she looks good on display. The problem I'm finding after I snap pictures is these cars are dirty after sitting in Plano tackle boxes for 20 plus years. I need to clean just about everyone of them.


----------



## Tuxedo

That is a nice looking 'Vette RJ


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> That is a nice looking 'Vette RJ


Aurora made some sweet, sweet AFX cars. Tomy stepped it up, and Racemasters has brought it to another level. I'm lucky to be the caretaker of the cars I have.

The Vette my Wife runs in our GT class.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Never seen a Corvette I didn't like
and a purpose built race car is even better.
I really like the old red white and blue ones 
and the white with small red strips those cars have some great history
that's back when AFX MADE THE REAL DEAL LOOK A LIKE CARS.

gt40


----------



## alpink

*Endust*



RjAFX said:


> Took the #4 Testarossa out, took the Homemade car out, and put this in. Not rare, not hard to get, but damn pretty, and she looks good on display. The problem I'm finding after I snap pictures is these cars are dirty after sitting in Plano tackle boxes for 20 plus years. I need to clean just about everyone of them.


Endust furniture cleaner without wax is a great cleaner


----------



## RjAFX

That and wax free pledge.......use what ever is on sale.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Never seen a Corvette I didn't like
> and a purpose built race car is even better.
> I really like the old red white and blue ones
> and the white with small red strips those cars have some great history
> that's back when AFX MADE THE REAL DEAL LOOK A LIKE CARS.
> 
> gt40


This is the one I like, but I have feeling your talking the #7 A Production Corvette. I pulled that out for a picture, but it's so crusty I dropped it in soapy water to break it loose before I clean it up for a picture.



I like the GT Vettes much more than the AP Vettes. Both of the 12's look good, and the twotone blue & white #6 is just a looker. It wouldn't hurt my feelings if RaceMasters were to make a couple Spirit of ______ Corvette's.


----------



## RjAFX

Like this, or Daytona, or Seabring, or


----------



## RjAFX

A couple more in the case for ya Dale.





More Vette's to come once I get em clean.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Thank You Sir, you made my day
I like all the *COOL* cars you posted

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Thank You Sir, you made my day
> I like all the *COOL* cars you posted
> 
> gt40


Another one I like.....hey I like em all. I know You and 99.9% of the Guys on the site have these cars, but I like seeing pictures and I hope others do to.



It's just nice getting them out of storage. It's like they are all new to me. I need one more display case at least......at least one, lol.


----------



## RacerDave

I love the Vette's also. Thanks for taking the time to post pictures. I guess my favorites are the red white and blues. Both styles, Patriotic Dave.


----------



## vansmack2

RacerDave said:


> I guess my favorites are the red white and blues. Both styles, Patriotic Dave.


One of these days I want to have a custom Spirit of America Corvette.

Signed another Patriotic Dave!

P.S. Nice rims RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> One of these days I want to have a custom Spirit of America Corvette.
> 
> Signed another Patriotic Dave!
> 
> P.S. Nice rims RJ.


Think I have yellow wheels under the yellow Vette..


----------



## RacerDave

Did you see the nice write up on the Spirit of America Corvette on the imsa site? An interesting look back upon the unfortunate passing of John Greenwood. R.I.P.


----------



## vansmack2

RacerDave said:


> Did you see the nice write up on the Spirit of America Corvette on the imsa site? An interesting look back upon the unfortunate passing of John Greenwood. R.I.P.


I had not read it, but I have now.

http://www.imsa.com/articles/john-greenwood-sports-car-world-loses-legend


----------



## RjAFX

John is the Man .... the Corvette Man.


----------



## RjAFX

Yellow gold on this one ......



Looks like they need a fresh coat.......bet I'll never find that paint color again.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ, Does she beat you with that vette yet? <ggg>


----------



## RjAFX

This one is my display car, but with her track car?.......No.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok Boys ....... this is for you.



Ya like those wheels Dave?


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Ummm, where is the guide pin? <g>


----------



## vansmack2

Love the car, and the rims. I downloaded pics of several of John Greenwood's Corvettes.


----------



## RjAFX

Thought you might like those wheels .......


----------



## oneredz

Love the one in post 93!!

Where can I find more of those AFX versions of the wheels? I have a few of the AFX RWB vettes that need em.

I may have to do that livery on one of them.


----------



## vansmack2

Here is the front/side view of that car.


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> Love the one in post 93!!
> 
> Where can I find more of those AFX versions of the wheels? I have a few of the AFX RWB vettes that need em.
> 
> I may have to do that livery on one of them.


These guys may have the wheels your looking for.
http://www.ho-slotcars.com/afxwheels.htm

Nice shot Dave ......your next ride?


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> These guys may have the wheels your looking for.
> http://www.ho-slotcars.com/afxwheels.htm
> 
> Nice shot Dave ......your next ride?


Thanks, I had forgotten about the T/as from RRR! Those should work.


----------



## GT40

RJ and mack2
Now that car rocks
*OUTSTANDING PICTURES*

Thanks for posting
gt40


----------



## RjAFX

She does rock........knew you Guys would like it.


----------



## oneredz

Hmm, I'm thinking ... an HO-Xtras body, and some decals. I have checked Pattos and they do not have that one. Anyone else to try before I ask Pattos to do a custom?


----------



## RjAFX

See if they have the 50 car. It had that paint work, and a few others.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> See if they have the 50 car. It had that paint work, and a few others.


I know of the 48, 49, 50, and 72 cars that are basically the same. There may be more that I have not found.

Patto has the Sebring Spirit of 76 Corvette.
http://www.pattosplace.com/decals/Crvette-SpiritSebring76-2.JPG

and Spirit of Lemans
http://www.pattosplace.com/decals/crvettespiritoflm24.JPG

Unfortunately no stars and strip versions, at least not in the Corvette section.


Found these decals on EBAY sold by jimheller. They may not be the correct size, but could be copied/resized by the right person.
#48 or #50 Greenwood Corvette 1971 Stars n Stripes Decals - http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-or-50-Greenwood-Corvette-1971-Stars-n-Stripes-Decals-/400635176982
http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-or-50-Gr...898?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3375b9e402

or this one
http://www.ebay.com/itm/John-Greenw...865?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d35156701

*I also found these on ebay that says they are 1/64 scale. They may or may not be the correct fit, but I am going to buy a set to see.*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Corvette-Stars-and-Stripes-decal-AFX-LIfelike-Tyco-1-64-scale-/261811120187


----------



## oneredz

The Greenwoods he has are for the wide body cars.

Still looking. Not in the numbered section either. Mainly Indy, F1, and Nascar.

The pics shown are from the BF Goodrich cars, yes? Around 1972 vintage?


----------



## oneredz

Message sent to Pattos.

Would anyone else be interested in a decal set if I can find them?


----------



## oneredz

Number48 and 50 look like they are/were roadsters running with the hard top on. #49 looks like the only t-top one.

Er, sorry for hijacking the thread.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> Number48 and 50 look like they are/were roadsters running with the hard top on. #49 looks like the only t-top one.
> 
> Er, sorry for hijacking the thread.


Check out this site about the Greenwood Corvettes.
http://www.greenwoodcorvettes.com/ToysModelsDecals.html

I also found this page for HO decals.
http://www.dmslotcars.com/?page_id=22


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> Number48 and 50 look like they are/were roadsters running with the hard top on. #49 looks like the only t-top one.
> 
> Er, sorry for hijacking the thread.



It's all about the cars that we want in our display case.....nothing has been hijacked.


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> Check out this site about the Greenwood Corvettes.
> http://www.greenwoodcorvettes.com/ToysModelsDecals.html
> 
> I also found this page for HO decals.
> http://www.dmslotcars.com/?page_id=22


 Good finds! I checked out the Greenwood link, it has Pattos and Cadys. Cadys only seems to have 1:24 decals for it.

D&M has 1:64 decals for it, so possible jackpot!

Thanks again. I will check out D&M a bit more. He has some cool stuff.


----------



## vansmack2

oneredz said:


> Good finds! I checked out the Greenwood link, it has Pattos and Cadys. Cadys only seems to have 1:24 decals for it.
> 
> D&M has 1:64 decals for it, so possible jackpot!
> 
> Thanks again. I will check out D&M a bit more. He has some cool stuff.


I contacted D&M asking them if they fit the AFX Corvettes.


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> I contacted D&M asking them if they fit the AFX Corvettes.


 Let me know, so I can make it next on my list.

Here is my current project. I am currently waiting on a Pattos delivery, and have yet to order the rims (Vincents). I already have the bodies. 



From Daytona 24 and Le Mans.


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> Let me know, so I can make it next on my list.
> 
> Here is my current project. I am currently waiting on a Pattos delivery, and have yet to order the rims (Vincents). I already have the bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> From Daytona 24 and Le Mans.


Nice........be sure to post pictures of it in here when done.

Guess I should go look for widebody IMSA Camel GT Chevy Monza's again, but searching Patto's is such a pain in the arse I gave up the last couples times.


----------



## oneredz

I seem to be addicted to the ALMS and Lemans GT cars.

Here's a link to my first try. it's a martini porsche.

(Link removed)


----------



## RjAFX

Link no work for me.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Link no work for me.


That's what I get trying to post from my phone. Here are some pics of the Porsche:


----------



## vansmack2

I like the Porsche.


----------



## oneredz

Here is the original I was trying to replicate, The wheels are gold BBSs:


----------



## oneredz

vansmack2 said:


> I like the Porsche.


Thanks, Decals are Pattos and wheels are Vincent BBS 5 lugs. Chassis is Tyco 440x2. I have about 5 more bodies to play with if I can ever get another base coat done right. I am going to make a #3 car to go with this one, and then some other 935s. I have always really liked this Porsche body, slant nose or not.


----------



## RjAFX

BBS wheels.........BBS


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> BBS wheels.........BBS


I was just having a senior moment, thanks. I keep thinking "it can't be BBS, that's a "bulletin board service." Yep, I'm getting old and it hurts.


----------



## oneredz

I thought about using these

http://www.custom-fx.info/tones_036.htm

but went with the Vincents to try them out.


----------



## RjAFX

oneredz said:


> I was just having a senior moment, thanks. I keep thinking "it can't be BBS, that's a "bulletin board service." Yep, I'm getting old and it hurts.


Have to give you a hard time man.......just have to.


----------



## oneredz

RjAFX said:


> Have to give you a hard time man.......just have to.


 Its all good! Personally, I have the smart _s_ gene in me, but luckily I also have a healthy dose of the "sense of humor" gene.


----------



## GT40

oneredz
Thanks for the link
Been looking for the inserts for awhile, they have a lot of really cool thing for sale.
I'll be ordering a few nice sets of rims and I'll be looking into some bodies also 
Now if I can figure out how to convert pounds to dollars, what a pain in the butt
Looks like a fair price for the most parts.

gt40


----------



## vansmack2

GT40 said:


> oneredz
> Now if I can figure out how to convert pounds to dollars


Google search pounds to dollars and a converter should come up. Currently about 1.55 pounds to the dollar.


----------



## RjAFX

Ok I found that yellow gold at Walmart. If it is not the same color that's on the Vette a few pages up.....it is so close I can't tell em apart. It's called INCA GOLD by FolkArt. Anyway I painted a set of wheels and put em on this car.



Makes the car POP in the display case.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Ok I found that yellow gold at Walmart. If it is not the same color that's on the Vette a few pages up.....it is so close I can't tell em apart. It's called INCA GOLD by FolkArt. Anyway I painted a set of wheels and put em on this car.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes the car POP in the display case.


Looks good RJ!
Finally home.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey Charlie made it home safe and sound. Welcome back on the forum, hate to say it but.....you were missed......Ahhhhh not really, no really you were.

Read a couple pages back to see what you missed, Dave, Mike, and I made purdy good score.

Wait.....I think it's posted here, "Show your recent acquisitions".


----------



## GT40

RJ
I'd put some nice silver wheels on that 13 car,
it would match the paint job real well just saying 
Those Cobra's are my number 2 cars, you know GT
Close to the Ford GT

GT40
PS.- Don't be mad just my opinion........


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RjAFX said:


> Hey Charlie made it home safe and sound. Welcome back on the forum, hate to say it but.....you were missed......Ahhhhh not really, no really you were.
> 
> Read a couple pages back to see what you missed, Dave, Mike, and I made purdy good score.
> 
> Wait.....I think it's posted here, "Show your recent acquisitions".


Thanks,
i have kept up, just did not have time to post much. You guys are gathering great looking cars. Have not gotten anything new lately. Back on the hunt now though.


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> I'd put some nice silver wheels on that 13 car,
> it would match the paint job real well just saying
> Those Cobra's are my number 2 cars, you know GT
> Close to the Ford GT
> 
> GT40
> PS.- Don't be mad just my opinion........


Me has light grey on the other 13 car will get a photo after later.....Again Welcome Back Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

GT ...... I lied to ya. The other 13 has white under it. I painted the wheels and they looked better on the Silver 15 ..... Might try some "silver" AURORA AFX wheels on the 13 car.


----------



## RjAFX

Watch and smile......there is more than one. No really watch these.






McLaren Tooned season one 1-12
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=mclaren+tooned


----------



## MSwaterlogged

RJ,
Those are great! Haven't seen them all yet, but will work on the rest.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> RJ,
> Those are great! Haven't seen them all yet, but will work on the rest.


Good stuff ...... makes ya grin.

VIDEO'S TAKE A LQQK
McLaren Tooned Season 1 Episode 1-12 
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=mclaren+tooned

All episodes can be watched on McLaren's YouTube channel and the Sky Sports F1 website.


----------



## RjAFX

Mixed some paint and came up with this for the Vette.....I like it. Not perfect, that's a tough color to match with limited paint.



Like em more than the wheels I had on it on page 6


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Looks good RJ.


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Looks good RJ.


Thank you Charlie.....

I'm runn'n outa white wheels. Could swear I had a couple of white wheel chassis in that other box.....

I do have a couple new .... maybe more MG chassis I'd trade for SRT.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

I have a white SRT coming I just bought. Would trade for a white MG.


----------



## RjAFX

I know I have grey and black.....will have to dig to see if I have white. I like the SRT chassis for display because a lot of the older AFX bodies sit lower on them.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Mixed some paint and came up with this for the Vette.....I like it. Not perfect, that's a tough color to match with limited paint.
> 
> 
> 
> Like em more than the wheels I had on it on page 6


Those rims look like a fairly good match to me.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Those rims look like a fairly good match to me.


They are not "pink" enough ......need more pink.


----------



## LDThomas

They don't need to match. They need to compliment.


----------



## RjAFX

LDThomas said:


> They don't need to match. They need to compliment.


No they need to be pinker, pink'r......pinker, pink'r for Dave (Vansmack). He likes pink things.


----------



## RjAFX

Forgot to post the picture when I added these to the display case......so here they are now.



There is one more of these painted with stop light green with 44 as it's number. That one is in my Sons care.


----------



## Super G Man

need more cowbell.




RjAFX said:


> They are not "pink" enough ......need more pink.


----------



## RjAFX

Super G Man said:


> need more cowbell.


Notice how he ignores us Mike......


----------



## RjAFX

I'll leave these in the display till I put the track/tables back up.....then they come out to see how well they work as SG+ cars.....



F-Toys NISSAN Skyline GT-R R35.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Nice cars nice details they look fast just seating there.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Nice cars nice details they look fast just seating there.
> 
> gt40


Dale I really like these things. Simple to convert, they are light enough, they are a good size, and the 10 pack didn't cost much.

This is four of six R35'S .....Need to tweek the wheel wells a bit to put a SG+ LWB under them. Nothing a Dremel can't get done in a few minutes...


----------



## RjAFX

New cars in the display.......These things are so nice.


----------



## warnergt

My vibe collection.


----------



## warnergt

My T-jet collection.


----------



## tgallaway

*Nice T-jets*

cool, that is a very nice batch of T-Jets.

Tom


----------



## GT40

*WOW*
Great like them all for sure.
How many years did it take to come up with all of them.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Heck yes that's a nice collection of T-Jets.


----------



## swamibob

Hey Warner;

Really dig the vibes! The T-jets are great also! 

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

Now lets see some more Display cases.


----------



## super8man

A buddy of mine picked up an old school store display case for me...it's about 4 feet high and 6 feet in width. It made for a nice display in the garage.


----------



## RjAFX

So very nice super8man.


----------



## super8man

Thanks RJ. It really makes a difference to get the cars out of the boxes and hot wheels cases and in something where you can enjoy looking at them. They are peaceful for me to look at. Interestingly, the buddy that got the cabinet for me just dropped off a rebel charger that unfortunately is missing the front drivers corner of the front fender (looks like a screecher! LOL). But from the passenger side it looks great! Oh, and a dated chassis and a #29 red Chevelle to complete my Chevelle collection. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've showed these before somewhere's...the old watch/jewelery display cases work great for slotcars also... The first one had a bad motor, had to do some engineering, lol, but ended up using a motor from a refrigerator icemaker, so she turns real slow...



next 2 still work, even have lights...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

A couple of my Display cases, although Only the Timex case(which both Lights up and Rotates the towers) holds some of my HO Slots.


----------



## RjAFX

That's what this thread is all about ..... Showing your cars, showing your display case. It's damn cool you guys joined in. There is nothing better than having these cars on display, or on the track. I know I can stop to look at the cars I''m lucky to have many times a day.

ThanksGentlemen


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Here are my display racks. Made of Oak and hanging on the wall. Not quite full yet .


----------



## RjAFX

Key word ...... "yet", I like it. Nice stuff Charlie got to love having them out in the wild.


----------



## RjAFX

New to the DisplayCase


----------



## Tuxedo

MMMMMMMMMMMM Mickey Deees ! I could go for some frys right now.............
Good looking F1 :thumbsup:


----------



## RjAFX

Can't ya read what it says on the car? All ya can have is a Premium Salad.


----------



## Tuxedo

*WHAT??!!!Salad? If I want junk food I ain't eatin no S A L A D !! *

Maybe I should though. You know....so I can loose some more .................ahem..........weight


----------



## RjAFX

I love salads ...... never had one from McDonald's. I'm sure it would taste just like their burgers. Concrete, and cardboard mixed in flavored water that bonds into a semi-solid.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> I love salads ...... never had one from McDonald's. I'm sure it would taste just like their burgers. Concrete, and cardboard mixed in water full of flavorings.


Your right, I quit going there a long time ago because.........well..........like you said, everything there tastes the same, lol


----------



## RjAFX

I can look at these ShelbyDaytona's
all day. If your one of the guys that buys AURORA AFX, and not TOMY AFX you are really missing out on having the best looking ShelbyDaytona's ever. Slip a MT under this and go racing.

I think I'll set up some track on two levels so I can get a relatively close profile shot of these. They are just so good looking.

EDIT: Pictures added down the page.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Do you have them all now, the Shelby Daytona's that is.
I have a few of them and one of the harder one to get, there were two from overseas 
I lucked out on one of them for cheap should have bought both of them at that time.
They are a blast to drive pretty fast to, almost as fast as a gt40, ha ha I have all of them + 

gt40 forever


----------



## RjAFX

As far as I know Dale that's all of them.......They are great fun to drive, and have the look when on the track.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

If there are any more, I am unaware of them as well.


----------



## RjAFX

I got a decent picture of all the ShelbyDaytona's.

Well it was decent till I put it on the forum.


----------



## RjAFX

This really pops in the display case now.

Had these wheels on the #13 blue ShelbyDaytonaCoupe, but they look better on the Chaparral.

What do ya think......like em, don't like em?


----------



## RjAFX

Set cars look good together in the display case.


----------



## slotking

rjafx

I used to have a similar case 
but I like the way yu have some of the cars at an angle


----------



## RjAFX

slotking said:


> rjafx
> 
> I used to have a similar case
> but I like the way yu have some of the cars at an angle


Brother I had four of them......They came up missing along with two oak cases with glass doors when I got a divorce.....poof they were gone. 

Any way I use the plastic inserts from the packaging new AFX cars are attached to. When my Son buys a new car he hangs on to it for me. My friend Brian does the same. You can just tip em up and place the tires on the back wall of ya want...They do fall onto all fours doing that, but not constantly.


----------



## RjAFX

New one in the case. Took the Marlboro #1 out, and added this. A good looking car, nice colors.

Another donation for the display case from my Son. On angle for slotking.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Ii's not funny when thing come up missing when people move out
But it's probably a small price to pay for your happiness.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Ii's not funny when thing come up missing when people move out
> But it's probably a small price to pay for your happiness.
> 
> gt40


Best part is my Son found a Rubber Maid tub full slot car stuff at her house a few months back. He walked in the garage and there it was. He put it in his car, and dropped it off here. He never said a word to her.......lol.


----------



## RjAFX

Took out the Group 44 Jag, and put the little LOLA in.

Ya know when I bought the LOLA 22 years ago who knew it would end up being hard to get.


----------



## RjAFX

Honest the pictures looked good untill I posted them.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Now that's funny your Son sounds like a great guy, and she will never miss that tub just being a nasty you know better then us.
Sure glad they made it back to you.
Your going to run out of room for many more cars but that's a good thing right.
Rock on
gt40


----------



## RjAFX

I need at least one more display case, and my Wife and I may have come to an agreement as where to put them. There is room enough for four in that location so ya never know she may let me fill that space. 
As far as the X goes, she has/had the stuff and my Son is going to keep an eye open so he can snatch it up when he gets the chance. I might get the missing stuff back yet.


----------



## RjAFX

This just looks good with chrome wheels and white letter tires.

I like the Michelin sticker, and Bridgestone tires.


----------



## vansmack2

Those tires look great, but don't handle as good as aftermarket tires.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Those tires look great, but don't handle as good as aftermarket tires.


They handle the display case perfectly.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> This just looks good with chrome wheels and white letter tires.
> 
> I like the Michelin sticker, and Bridgestone tires.


*I have to admit, that is Very Sharp !*


----------



## RjAFX

Keith the bloody cars that TOMY/RACEMASTERS are doing....are simply incredible.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Keith the bloody cars that TOMY/RACEMASTERS are doing....are simply incredible.


Indeed they are RJ. I had a bunch, but the ex...................well you know


----------



## RjAFX

Tuxedo said:


> Indeed they are RJ. I had a bunch, but the ex...................well you know


Guess there is a reason they are XXX's.


----------



## Tuxedo

RjAFX said:


> Guess there is a reason they are XXX's.


Yeah, they hate little cars!


----------



## RjAFX

,and my X don't live in Texas.


----------



## Tuxedo

Mine is still to close for comfort................................unfortunately


----------



## RjAFX

I like every one of the Monza GT's. Maybe this one should also go in the rare thread. I've only seen a few for sale this past year.

*Rare/ Not Rare?* Anybody, anybody......hello anyone home?


----------



## RjAFX

One of my top three all time favorite slot cars. Nothing rare about any of these, except the white/blue/#2. Still I like the blue/orange the most. Like in T-Jets the 250 GTO does it for me.

My number one body to race, the Monza GT is second. I love the look of them on the track.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The boys have worked on a couple of those...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

And the Skoal/Gulf sponsored machine...RM


----------



## RjAFX

They are lookers RM .....


----------



## vansmack2

Great cars HT.


----------



## swamibob

RjAFX said:


> I like every one of the Monza GT's. Maybe this one should also go in the rare thread. I've only seen a few for sale this past year.
> 
> *Rare/ Not Rare?* Anybody, anybody......hello anyone home?


Not sure I'd call it rare. Maybe a bit tough to find, but I'd bet you'll see 4 or 5 at the Midwest show in a couple weeks. I might even have one in my for sale stuff.

Tom


----------



## RjAFX

Tom....they are hard to come by ... I agree with you 100% on that. I have only seen a couple on ebay this past year, not many around at all. I have two I bought new back in the day. One with MONZA on the spoiler and one without MONZA on the spoiler. I just got em that that way, I didn't set out to get both, I didn't know there was one with and one without writing on the spoiler. The Monza continues to be in my top three favorite AFX cars along with the Chevelle, and the 917K .....

PS: Tom thanks for your take on the car. I just don't know what TOMY cars are rare or not, I've only been back at this for a year this month.


----------



## RjAFX

Their Compadres.

The Gulf livery kicks assets!


----------



## RjAFX

Rotated open wheel cars .... These now get to see the light of day.

Take a look at these video's .... Their good fun.
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=mclaren+tooned


----------



## vansmack2

I just love the colors on that McDonalds car. The Indeck is pretty nice too.


----------



## RjAFX

I like this #18 Mercedes.....I know it's a Mercedes because that's what it says on the side.

I have 24 SG+ open wheel cars leaving me to get what 9-11 more. RT/SRT I have 22 and still need 7-10 to have all of them . And I'm not talking about 1 of 6 that got out into the wild, or the super rare red and black ScramJet. Just every day sold to the general public AFX open wheel cars.

If I get a second 108 car display case. There is not enough room for all the OpenWheel, GTP, and CanAm cars. Not even close to enough room for all the different liveries..

I have 33 RT/SRT/SG+ stock cars......Is that all of them? I doubt it, I'm sure to come across one, or six more.......

I'm just happy there are only 12 liveries of MG/MG+ open wheel cars.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave........I got my yellow Firebird without the Chicken on the hood. Made a deal with a gal in Australia. It took few days to figure it all out, but it's on the way.......Pictures to be posted when she get here.

PS: She is sending info on other cars she has. It would be nice if she has one of those City of Aurora Police cars.

Coffee brewing ........ Need coffee.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave........I got my yellow Firebird without the Chicken on the hood. Made a deal with a gal in Australia. It took few days to figure it all out, but it's on the way.......Pictures to be posted when she get here.
> 
> PS: She is sending info on other cars she has. It would be nice if she has one of those City of Aurora Police cars.
> 
> Coffee brewing ........ Need coffee.


Good that you got her to ship here. Now let's see what else she has.


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> Good that you got her to ship here. Now let's see what else she has.


Fingers crossed for some good goodies.

Time difference makes it difficult, but we will get deals done 24 hours a day....


----------



## RjAFX

Well I heard from her just minute ago. She said her camera took a dump, and will not have photo's until she buys another. Told her to snap them with her phone.....have not heard back.


----------



## RjAFX

Hey Dave .... When that Hurricane car gets here, she'll be going in the case for her photo shoot. Thanks Brother.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Hey Dave .... When that Hurricane car gets here, she'll be going in the case for her photo shoot. Thanks Brother.


Thank you too. I can hardly wait for the Camaro, and the Magnum.


----------



## RjAFX

They'll be in the mail Monday Brother.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Are you talking about the Gal or the Car getting here.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Both Dale ..... gonna take em for a ride.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave aka vansmack2

She has her place in the sun.

I need to cut back the plastic near the tires.


----------



## vansmack2

That Hurricane is looking good. It has found a nice new home.


----------



## RjAFX

,and she looks good there.


----------



## RjAFX

I just bought a MuscleCarShootOut set.....I can not wait to get the cars parked next to the 69 Camaro and Mustang.

This new set of molds gives RaceMasters the opportunity to make a bunch of factory colored cars. And yes I want a HuggerOrange 70 RS/SS, and a GrabberGreen 70 Mach1. How could they go wrong putting out a black, silver, red, yellow, or white of each.....No that wouldn't be wrong at all. Do up a Grumpy's Toy, and Dyno Don Nicholson's 70 mustang.........I hope these molds makes all the money back from the lost molds. I hope these molds make RaceMasters a truck load of money.

TransAm twofers


----------



## GT40

RJ
Lets see some pictures please, how about side by side shots and the front and rear too if it's not to much trouble.
I have 3 of the four 69 cars, both Camaros and one of the fix or repair dally cars
and I'll have to buy the new set too, I hope they build all the colors under the rainbow.
just like G.M. did back in the day

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

YesSir ......As soon as the transporter rolls in I'll get a bunch of shots.

pictures, pictures, pictures, and more pictures.


----------



## RjAFX

Dale, just got an email saying shipped UPS Ground from the east coast.


----------



## RjAFX

Dale, just got an email saying shipped UPS Ground from the east coast.


----------



## MSwaterlogged

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Lets see some pictures please, how about side by side shots and the front and rear too if it's not to much trouble.
> I have 3 of the four 69 cars, both Camaros and one of the fix or repair dally cars
> and I'll have to buy the new set too, I hope they build all the colors under the rainbow.
> just like G.M. did back in the day
> 
> gt40


Here are the four of them. Working on complete side/front/back shots for the web site. Will let you know when they are up. Will take awhile.

Charlie


----------



## RjAFX

MSwaterlogged said:


> Here are the four of them. Working on complete side/front/back shots for the web site. Will let you know when they are up. Will take awhile.
> 
> Charlie


Love these cars.......they are perfect. I can hardly wait for the two 1970's to roll in.


----------



## RjAFX

This custom is by Mike aka superGman

One word, *WOW!*


She has a full time home in my display case.


----------



## vansmack2

That Verizon car looks very nice. I think you need to pack it up, and ship it to me to make room for other cars in your display.


----------



## RjAFX

I have a feeling ...... you'd like that. One day you might have one of your oun.


----------



## RjAFX

Dave did you get the Verizon car yesterday? Should have......hope it didn't get lost.


----------



## vansmack2

RjAFX said:


> Dave did you get the Verizon car yesterday? Should have......hope it didn't get lost.


I wish. That would be so sweet!


----------



## RjAFX

Hey ya never know what could come knocking on your door.


----------



## GT40

RJ
You have so many nice cars, I don't know witch one I like best
there all outstanding you lucky dog.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Talking about this raving beauty that I got from Mike.......

Just because. ... I'm going to try black wheels and white letter tires.


----------



## GT40

RJ
She one hot race car, looking good my Friend.

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

Added the red 1970 428 CobraJet Mustang mach 1 to the display case.


Also added the blue 1970 CAMARO RS/SS 396 

When the 69ShootOut or the MuscleCarShootOut sets came out there was no question in my mind to buy them or not.


----------



## GT40

RJ
Even the Fords look good, but the Chey's look better. 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

GT40 said:


> RJ
> Even the Fords look good, but the Chey's look better.
> 
> gt40


Dale they are all a thing of beauty to me. Both the 69's and 70's.


----------



## vansmack2

Great RJ. Now you need those additional display cases so that you don't have to keep rotating cars. I hope you have been good so that Santa will bring them to you, but I know better than that.


----------



## RjAFX

Just see how good the VERIZON cars looks in there...


The new Mustang and Camaro found a way in.

I need room, a lot more room, would be real happy with two more cases room.

One more case would be used up by open wheel, and open cockpit cars with a few left out.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ~☆~ HappyNewYear ◇☆◇*


----------



## MSwaterlogged

Careful RJ, you almost took a selfie! <g>.


----------



## RjAFX

.....


----------



## GT40

RJ
That's some pretty nice wall art you have there.
Big Thanks to your son for his fine service and for putting up with you. 

gt40


----------



## RjAFX

WallArt, WallArt.

Honey I need another display case ...... This room needs some art. WallArt Honey. Gonna give that one a shot.

*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## RjAFX

I tell ya .... I'm damn lucky to be able to get my hands on so many nice AFX cars. This looks great in the case.


*◇☆◇MerryChristmas ◇○◇EVERYONE◇○◇ HappyNewYear◇☆◇*


----------



## vansmack2

That car looks great anywhere!


----------



## RjAFX

vansmack2 said:


> That car looks great anywhere!


I have to agree......and that green smudge makes it pop, it just works. I am going to put a 13 on the uprights and maybe the nose.


----------



## RjAFX

Changing a few things in the case.

AFX GMC
JL pullback chassis,
F-Toys Skyline wheels
and it looks kinda good. Think I'll put these wheels on the slot chassis she came with because I like the rake you get when it's sits on a SG+.


----------



## RjAFX

[/URL]


----------



## smokinHOs

*Cases*

I know I'm really late to this discussion and you have opted for the side view compartmentalized cases.. But I have some older Giovanni's that do not have separation on end row and are deeper. The cars can be displayed on an angle and the depth and height of each row is big enough to display the original AFX cube packaging. The tyco program cubes will not fight however I have some 1/24 style cases to work with. I do have the 24, 48, 72, and 108 cases like yours and they are nice, I just think you lose the profile of the car when it's displayed straight. I almost didn't post this but wanted you to have the consideration if you buy more in the future.. 

Respectfully, Marc and marcus


----------



## smokinHOs

Sorry.. I forgot to mentioned your cars are fantastic.. Thanks for sharing.. And those Japanese packs like the one on your case fit as well.. 

M&m


----------



## RjAFX

I don't keep anything in the package unless it's to be traded. My next case will be the same with clear backs because of window location. I just don't care for the angle cases, I don't collect any of the tractor trailers, just regular length slots.


----------



## GT40

RjAFX said:


> I don't keep anything in the package unless it to be traded. My next case will be the same with clear backs because of window location. I just don't care for the angle cases, I don't collect any of the tractor trailers, just regular length slots.


not yet RJ !!

GT40


----------



## MSwaterlogged

GT40 said:


> not yet RJ !!
> 
> GT40


Give him time, give him time. :jest:


----------



## RjAFX

No don't like em, never did like em, don't want em, never did want em. I do have some (29) 1//64th sale SprintCar/NASCAR tractor trailers that were part of the display on my big track. I'd like to run into some realistic looking 1/64th scale 1ton tow trucks that I'd convert to slots.


----------

